# Belegung S-Video KLINKESTECKER 3,5mm Fujitsu Siemens S7110



## juniordraw (30. April 2010)

Hallo im Forum,

nachdem ich nach langer Suche im Internet nichts finde: 

Den S-Video Ausgang meines Notebooks S7110 möchte ich an einen Fernseher anschließen. 

Es fehlt mir eine Belegung des 3,5mm Klinkensteckers am Notebook.  Anscheinend hat Fujitsu Siemens keinen Standard verwendet (DIN Stecker) Wenn jemand einen Tipp hat - ich freue mich sehr!  Es handelt sich nicht um ein Audio Klinkenstecker!

Viele Grüße
juniordraw


----------



## chmee (30. April 2010)

Also, es ist ein FS S7110, richtig? Du sprichst von einem S-Video-Ausgang, der keiner ist, sondern in Form einer Klinkenbuchse gebaut wurde, welches ein -wenn schon, dann richtig formulieren- Svideo/YC-Signal führt..

Ich kenn es zB von Sony, die auch solche 3-Signal-MiniklinkenStecker haben, bei denen ist es aber FBAS, AudioL und AudioR. Was weisst Du über den Ausgang (Buchse)? Ist da auch Audio drauf? Ist es 3,5mm oder kleiner? Hast Du so ein Kabel je besessen? Ich bin ehrlich gesagt zu faul, nach der Bedienungsanleitung zu suchen..

mfg chmee


----------



## juniordraw (30. April 2010)

ja, ein FS S7110
es ist eine 3,5mm klinkenbuchse 
in der Anleitung von Fujitsu wird der Ausgang als S-Video beschrieben
in der Anleitung findet sich leider kein Belegungsplan

gehe auch davon aus, dass die Signale eines "normelen" S-Video Steckers einfach auf Klinke gelegt wurden
daraus entstehen 2 Fragen: 3 oder 4 Poliger Klinkenstecker und wie belegt
Auf der Buchse liegt definitv kein Audio. (das ist die Buchse daneben)
 
Viele Grüße
DTR


----------



## chmee (30. April 2010)

Hmm..

Im Regelfall sollten es 4 Pins sein Y, C und die jeweiligen Massen. 
Sowas sollte helfen : http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00042700-...-Klinkenstecker-S-Video-Stecker/dp/B0000AI3HD

Ich denke, die Belegung sollte 
T = Y
R = C
R = Y-Gnd
S = C-Gnd 
sein, jedenfalls die ersten beiden (Spitze und erster Ring) Signal, danach die Grounds dazu.. Sollte sicherlich in Minuten rauszufinden sein. 4pol Klinke 3,5mm bei Reichelt.de für 0,70Eur

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (30. April 2010)

Hallo!



chmee hat gesagt.:


> 4pol Klinke 3,5mm bei Reichelt.de für 0,70Eur


Das ist ein 2-poliger Klinkenstecker.
Hier ist der 4-polige: http://www.reichelt.de/?ACTION=3;ARTICLE=44772;PROVID=2402

Den gibt es z.B. auch bei Conrad.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (1. Mai 2010)

ui.. Fehler im System. Danke..

mfg chmee


----------



## juniordraw (1. Mai 2010)

danke- dann werde ich mal nach Bestellungseingang den Lötkolben anwerfen.

noch eine Frage für die Gegenseite, da mein Fernseher nur Scart hat:

welchen adapter benötige ich? 

adapter nta 42

adapter HC 012

adapter NTA 45

adapter HC 011

Viele Grüße
DTR


----------



## chmee (1. Mai 2010)

Auf RCA (Cinch/FBAS) solltest Du -wenn möglich- gar nicht gehen. So gut wie alle Grafikkarten bieten natürlich die Möglichkeit, auf dem SVideo-Ausgang ein FBAS-Signal auszugeben (das wird auf dem Y-Signal liegen)..

Idealfall, nämlich für alle Fälle gewappnet zu sein, wäre, Du kaufst einen der von Dir genannten Stecker (für FBAS-Fallback), und dazu einen Universal-Alles-Kann-Scart-Adapter, wie zB den hier (AVK196), damit kannst Du wahlweise YC und FBAS an Scart anschließen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Mai 2010)

Ich war mal so frei, das Thema in das Videotechnik Forum zu verschieben.
Mit Audio hat das ja nicht wirklich was zu tun, solange man sich nicht den
heißen Lötkolben in den Handballen rammt. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## juniordraw (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe nun einen 4 poligen Klinkenstecker und alle Materiallien hier, leider musste ich nun feststellen, dass das original Kabel einen 3 poligen Klinkenstecker hat. 

Den habe ich nun auch ausgegraben, aber *kann ich die beiden Massen auf einen Kontakt legen?* Oder ist zu vermuten, dass FS im original Kabel noch eine kleine Beschaltung integriert hat? 

Originalkabel Nr: FPCCBL06Z  /  Bestellnummer  34014582 

BILD DES ORIGINALKABELS

Viele Grüße
DTR


----------

